# A proposal for someone who does stabilizing/casting



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2013)

I got some Desert Ironwood over the hollidays. The wood has exceptional figure, but as is usually the case, a lot of checks and worm holes (in the sapwood) what I'm thinking is that it would be a good candidate for stabilizing and/or casting. 
Here is my proposal; I'm looking for someone who has experience with the process, and the gear to do this. I will send you a MFRB of the wood, although some won't be as cleaned up as in the picture. You experiment with casting or stabilizing (ideally some of both), and give me feed back, post some pics, etc.. No charge for the wood, just some good feedback. If it works well, I have more I can put up for sale, or work out a deal to have more stabilised or cast by you. I'd like someone who has the ability to both cast and stabilize so each method can be tried. If you have a speciality, i.e. pen turning, calls, knife or gun scales, I will try to accomodate your required size. If you can meet these conditions, the box is yours. I would like to reserve the right to pick who I feel is the most qualified person, and not neseccarily the first who replies. Hope that doesn't conflict with the rules.
How bout it?
[attachment=15567]


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 1, 2013)

That is really some awesome looking wood, I've never seen a "wavy" line between the heart and the sapwood, really cool.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Barry, how big are your pieces of DIW? I have stabilized loads of wood, but you will probably want to cast first and then only stabilize if the wood is punky. I just bought a HF pressure pot and have some Alumilite and pigments shipping my way. I might be interested, if the pieces fit in my pot. Obviously I am not the most experienced caster. I know Dwain (Spa City Woodworks) and Chris (Justturnin) would be better for the casting work if they are interested.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 2, 2013)

I am skilled at doing things like this and have done it alot. But I have taken on too many projects at the moment so I will have to pass. If you still want these to be cast later when I am all done with my projects I can do it.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, actually I can cast this if you want. My molds are working now and I am casting again. I can send you back some blanks, because Desert Ironwood is SUPER spendy and it is the least I could do. I attached a pic of the sample blanks I made. This one I made tonight with my new mold that I made. And of the mold I made. Also I cast with alumilite, which is the preferred casting resin for this because it is not brittle like pr

My mold requires a 1 inch blank. It will then be trimmed down to about 7/8
I can do more than pens, but I will have to make the molds. ie, knife scales,2x2 blanks. but that will take weeks before I can get on the cnc router and make a mold cutout.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Hey Barry, how big are your pieces of DIW? I have stabilized loads of wood, but you will probably want to cast first and then only stabilize if the wood is punky. I just bought a HF pressure pot and have some Alumilite and pigments shipping my way. I might be interested, if the pieces fit in my pot. Obviously I am not the most experienced caster. I know Dwain (Spa City Woodworks) and Chris (Justturnin) would be better for the casting work if they are interested.



Eric, for your purposes, they would be at least 4x4. If you get stuff thats too big, it's yours to cut however you want. You would be a good gut to do this cause you would be actually making stuff out of the wood you cast.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> Hi, actually I can cast this if you want. My molds are working now and I am casting again. I can send you back some blanks, because Desert Ironwood is SUPER spendy and it is the least I could do. I attached a pic of the sample blanks I made. This one I made tonight with my new mold that I made. And of the mold I made. Also I cast with alumilite, which is the preferred casting resin for this because it is not brittle like pr
> 
> My mold requires a 1 inch blank. It will then be trimmed down to about 7/8
> I can do more than pens, but I will have to make the molds. ie, knife scales,2x2 blanks. but that will take weeks before I can get on the cnc router and make a mold cutout.



Now we're talkin, do you have the ability to cut the blanks to size your self? Do you turn pens?


----------



## healeydays (Jan 4, 2013)

James,

That's a nice piece of casting you did. Was that piece broken in half when you put it in the mold? I like the void fills. That should turn beautiful.

http://woodbarter.com/attachment.php?aid=15718

Barry, Would have offered but work is getting in the way of some of hobbies and didn't know when I could get stuff back to you.

Mike


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Barry, how big are your pieces of DIW? I have stabilized loads of wood, but you will probably want to cast first and then only stabilize if the wood is punky. I just bought a HF pressure pot and have some Alumilite and pigments shipping my way. I might be interested, if the pieces fit in my pot. Obviously I am not the most experienced caster. I know Dwain (Spa City Woodworks) and Chris (Justturnin) would be better for the casting work if they are interested.
> ...



Barry, It looks like Jd has better experience with casting, don't feel like you need to send me any DIW if you would rather go with him. I have plenty to keep me busy:wacko1:. I am working the casting angle for my wedding ring line, just to get the most bulletproof wood for durability. I certainly would offer something for trade if you did send some pieces. Thx


----------



## lathemaster (Jan 4, 2013)

Barry

I do stabilization if you are still interested. My new tank should be here shortly and I currently have a couple of commissions I am working on this month.

If you are not in a hurry more than interested in stabilizing what ever you want. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, actually I can cast this if you want. My molds are working now and I am casting again. I can send you back some blanks, because Desert Ironwood is SUPER spendy and it is the least I could do. I attached a pic of the sample blanks I made. This one I made tonight with my new mold that I made. And of the mold I made. Also I cast with alumilite, which is the preferred casting resin for this because it is not brittle like pr
> ...



Yes I have a full shop. table saw, bandsaw,chop saw. All the goodies. I do turn pens. I attached a picture of a kitless pen I have made. But recently I haven't made many pens. I find it more fun just to make the blanks.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 4, 2013)

healeydays said:


> James,
> 
> That's a nice piece of casting you did. Was that piece broken in half when you put it in the mold? I like the void fills. That should turn beautiful.
> 
> ...


The peice was a solid 1x1 blank with a bunch of voids. One of those weird bark included burls all over. And my friend asked me to cast it. Now the size is 7/8.
But 7/8 is big enough for any pen kit out there. Except for maybe the panache.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > BangleGuy said:
> ...


Well, I would certainly have some good stuff in ring-size, and maybe in the bange size if you can deal with a few divots and checks. I borke my bandsaw and am waiting for the part, cant do any cuttin for a few days, will keep you posted. Im always down for trades


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Jdaschel said:
> ...


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2013)

To keep things out in the open, James (Jdashel) has agreed to take on this project. I will be sending him a box of stuff to experiment with shortly.


----------

